# Garmin Tritronics 550



## Brokengunz (Sep 3, 2011)

Was thinking of buying a 550. What can you say...good or bad.


----------



## Keith S. (May 6, 2005)

I switched from a dogtra to the 550 because I wanted to be able to add collars in the future. I've had it about 6 months, really nice collar. 

Pros- price, you get a lot of collar for $400 
-lighted collar, at first I thought I'd never use this and could probably live without it but now that I do have it I love it. Great for airing dogs at night on the roads, I used it all the time hunting, I hunt 100% public so I'm always somewhere different and early in the morning 
-the bark collar is a nice feature but I don't use it too often 
-being a new tritronics user, I really like the low, med, and high buttons 

Cons-no D-ring on the collar, I replaced it with a collar from cabelas 
-not a good hunting transmitter, it's too big, I got the holster and keep it on my bibs or wader shoulder strap and that works ok. 
-price, I'm a poor cheap bastard, $400 was a lot for me to spend for a collar. 
-Garmin being new to the collar scene, but then a friend of mine reminded me the garmin had been around electronics for many years and makes good quality products. 

Overall I really like the collar and am glad I got it.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Check out the new Dogtra Edge RT. You can add up to 3 collars at any time. It doesn't have a light or a built in bark collar but does have a good 1 inch collar with a D-ring and does not have switches to switch from constant to momentary since you have all levels available with the use of 4 buttons as opposed to 2 with Garmin. Price is right too at $349!

I switched from the Tri-Tronics Pro 500 G3 to the Edge RT and don't miss anything that I had with TT.


----------



## Tank137 (Dec 30, 2014)

Have the 550 love it. No problems, lots of features. Worth the price


----------



## MissSkeeter (May 17, 2013)

Brokengunz said:


> Was thinking of buying a 550. What can you say...good or bad.


Only a 1-year warranty. Most non-garmin ecollars in this class have at least a 2-year warranty,
and some have a lifetime warranty covering parts (Dogtra for example)


----------



## Bamaboy (Aug 28, 2009)

Have used TT collars for years. However, was a bit hesitant when it came time to buy a new one because of the change in company ownership and the change in collar design. In particular, I had concerns about the 3/4" collar strap. Came very close to buying a Dogtra. I purchased one a couple years ago. Collar worked well but I passed it along to my son because I just could not get used to the smaller/different transmitter. I have used the TT transmitter so long that I don't even have to look at the transmitter to operate it. In addition, my training and upland hunting vests are set up with holsters for the TT type transmitter. Finally decided to purchase the Garmin/TT collar. Have only had it for 4 months but have hunted hard with it. So far, very pleased. I did replace the TT collar with one with a D ring. The 3/4" strap has not been a problem at all. I like the design/operation of the collar light on the new collar a bit better than the old design. I have never been a big fan of the switches on the TT transmitter. However, I very rarely change while working a dog. Biggest concern has been accidentally hitting a switch. Switches on the Garmin/TT transmitter seem to be a bit better protected but the potential for accidentally hitting a switch still exists. Have not tried the bark collar feature as I have no use for it. Bottom line, I have been satisfied with the collar. However, a lot of the reasons that I like the collar have to do with the fact that I have used TT collars for years and have never been particularly "change adaptive" .... and old fart who is set in his ways. If I was buying my first collar, I would definitely take a hard look at the Dogtra. Not sure which way I would go. Both are very good products.


----------



## Matt Haugen (Jan 21, 2015)

I have had one since they have been available to the public. Have had the trasmitter under water, dropped, left in blind bag overnight in subzero Temps and has never skipped a beat. I love the light on it when setting up to hunt in the morning,always know where the dog is in the dark.


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

I really like the Garmin 550. Use the collar for field work for one of my dogs ... And turn it into a bark collar for my other dog. Well worth the $.


----------



## kpolley (Jun 5, 2007)

So.....any more pros or cons? Thinking about getting one.


----------



## bmccoy (May 29, 2009)

I've owned dogtra and dt's. Dogtra are good collars and made well but when I switched to tritronics years ago, I bought a generation 1 pro 500 and still use it today. I just ordered a two collar garmin550 today and going to keep the 500 as a backup. I like not having to look at a transmitter for the settings. I can keep my eyes on the dog and give the right intensity and no what I just gave the dog without looking down. The transmitter is a little big. But the gen 1 that I'm using is huge. The pro of that is they are a little harder to lose.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

You can NOT compare collars from years ago. The Dogtra RT is very different from the ones of the past same goes for TT/Garmin.


----------



## Bill Stoune (Jul 18, 2011)

I have a two collar TT550 and I really like it. The beacon light is very useful. I like the charging clips better than the G3 pro 500.


----------



## fuchsr (Aug 10, 2008)

Same here. Using it with two collars. No problems. Had nothing but problems with the separate lights you could buy for your TT collars. The lights in the 550 work great.


----------

